# American citizen looking to work in Canada



## garyhalliday84 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a UK citizen and my fiance is a US Citizen. We are both looking to move to Canada as a temporary measure before moving to the USA once married. We would be looking at staying in Canada for around a year. 

As i am a UK citizen, i can get a working holiday visa (as i am also under 30) for a year which means it should be easy for me to get a job when there. However, i dont think it will be so easy for my fiance. 

I am a Quantity Surveyor in the construction industry, so if anyone has any advice on gaining employment in this field then i would be very grateful (best companies to apply to etc, etc)

Can anyone please advise how she can go about obtaining a visa to work in Canada? I assume she can go there on her initial 6 month tourist visa and apply for jobs whilst there?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Gary


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

One possibility - US citizens can take advantage of NAFTA:

Working temporarily in Canada: Special categories - Business people


----------

